# Aurora ontario



## imbackagain2 (Feb 6, 2006)

I play guitar and im lookin for someone to jam with. Im 21 male. I play srv, zeppelin, kse, hendrix, silverchair, audioslave, nirvana, rage, soundgarden, ozzy, sabbath, bls, ac/dc, the band. Classic rock, metal, hardcore.


----------



## imbackagain2 (Feb 6, 2006)

NO body in the area?


----------



## sixx66 (Mar 14, 2006)

It sucks not bein able to find people to jam with for sure man, im in newfoundland and am having the same problemhttp://guitarscanada.com/Board/images/smilies/DevilGuitar.gif
evilGuitar:


----------



## Hinrich (Feb 12, 2006)

*try this site*

http://toronto.communitymusician.com/

It doesn't work in Apple's safari, if you're on a mac, download the Camino browser.


----------



## imbackagain2 (Feb 6, 2006)

im not on a mac


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

well im in mississauga, how far is that from aurora?


----------

